# PS Cube Cut



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Where's Evans?

This is your basic VaBur. Couple real quick points, as this doesn't need some huge review.

It really does look like grape nuts
There can't be an easier to pack tobacco - just scoop until the bowl is full
This has a real honest tobacco flavor
So, due the cut it does allow some airflow and I find it smokes better in a larger bowl. Not necessarily wide, but tall - like a poker / canadian / etc... since it is a cube, there are a lot of little edges that take the flame and in my savinelli I can get a nice ember with 2 matches. Then let it go out /down - at first light there is something, maybe a case, or something.... but the tabak is so loose due the cut, let it settle - then tamp it and relight - second 1/3rd you get the burley nuttiness in a great way - bottom third you get more of the same with some Va mellowing and a general tobacco flavor.

In the same way that a 500 Ninja makes a great starter motorcycle - this and a cob could be the best starter combo ever for pipesters. (the ninja is light, inexpensive and easy to ride - so great for a beginner - yet, accepting its inherent design, the more experienced can still pull a surprising amount of fun out of the ride.)

If you have less than 60 days pipe smoking, you should almost be required to burn 2oz of this tobacco. And if you have more than 90 days and like burley, you should try it for the price.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

well, thats me (less then 60 days) who makes the cube cut?


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I would like to be more in depth, except my lab pup just chewed my laptop cord into 2 pieces. Serentiy now.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Peter Stokkebye - check smokingpipes.com


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

paperairplane said:


> light, inexpensive and easy to ride - so great for a beginner - yet, accepting its inherent design, the more experienced can still pull a surprising amount of fun out of the ride.


Exactly the reason I bought my Ninja 500! I should add that I have had only limited success explaining this concept to my wife. Although I am unfortunately limited to one motorcycle (for the time being, at least!) I seem to have acquired a fair variety of pipe tobacco in a very short time. Of course, I immediately sought out a "'busa" - SG Dark Birdseye, but haven't fired it up yet.:z

I shall put Mr. Stokkebye's Cube Cut on my "to buy" list. For the time being, I'll definitely be sticking to the "ninja 500" cobs; all those spiffy briars are calling me though.

Special thanks, paperairplane, for noting how simple a "cube cut" is to smoke - anything other than a ribbon cut has seemed a bit daunting to try for a newcomer to pipes like myself.


----------

